# الاخوه الكيميائين



## Detergents (12 سبتمبر 2012)

حد يفيدني الاقي المواد الخام منين وتكون مضمونه وبسعرها الحقيقي من غير نصب لاني لقيت ناس كتير استغلالين وياريت يكون اقرب مكان لبورسعيد


----------

